# Do You Cross-Dress?



## Bowie (Jun 1, 2015)

My character is a cross-dresser. I have had many people ask me about this when I visit Club Tortimer, and I was surprised to find a majority of players seem to have little to no problem with how I dress. So, just out of curiosity, do you cross-dress? If not, how do you feel about players who do?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 1, 2015)

personally i dont, but i think it looks cool. ill make a second character eventually, and ill see if i decide to cross-dress them!


----------



## Improv (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't & I don't care what anyone wears. They're clothes.


----------



## PandaMasque (Jun 1, 2015)

I've actually had a young player try insulting me for cross-dressing my character. x0P I do it sometimes since I really like some of the male clothing.


----------



## ams (Jun 1, 2015)

I was initially going to say no, but then realized that's not true at all. It's weird that since I'm female I wouldn't automatically think of wearing the sporty clothes or Gracie's blue shirts as cross-dressing, but they are technically the boys' clothes.

Silly double standards. If I can wear pants or skirts and not be bothered it should be the same for everyone


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 1, 2015)

I recently made ac friends with a male. He always comes to my town dressed in female clothing, and his hair in a hair bow wig. It doesn't bother me at all, but sometimes I forget that he's a male.

I've met a few cross dressers at CT. They were all very nice and extremely funny. I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Fandabidozi (Jun 1, 2015)

Nope, doesn't appeal, but love seeing other peoples fashion creations. I'm currently wearing a banana split on my head!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 1, 2015)

Yup, but it's more like dressing as my favorite characters, most of which happen to be male.


----------



## Peebers (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't. I usually dress my mayor in dresses and frilly things and I find her to be quite cute with braids and whatnot ;v; 

If I did have a male mayor, hell yes I would cross-dress him.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 2, 2015)

I personally don't cross-dress much (does a male wearing a Samus outfit count as cross-dressing?), but I don't care if people do it in the game or in real life for that matter. Here's kind of a spin-off question: Does anyone use a character of the opposite gender as their main character?

Also, ACNL is sexist. It usually costs more to buy a shirt + pants from Able Sister's than it does to buy a dress. It costs a whopping 200k more to buy my masculine royal crown compared to the crown. Being a guy is expensive. In the next AC game I get, I should make my main a female just to save money XD.


----------



## moonchu (Jun 2, 2015)

yeah sometimes i buy 'male' clothes, i do that in real life too but it's not terribly noticeable. i've no issue with other people doing it. whatever makes you and your life happy.


----------



## Goshi (Jun 2, 2015)

Yep. I usually buy male-based clothes or clothes that make me look like a male because the mayor is loosely based off of me. My male characters wear female clothing sometimes as well.


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm actually crossing dressing at this moment , I'm dressed as a baseball player for now xD
I'll take a pic and post it later after I plot reset Marina c:


----------



## LunaLight (Jun 2, 2015)

No. I am a female, and I personally think the pants on the female character looks weird. I always wear dresses, although it's completely opposite in real life.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't or haven't yet (as far as I can recall or at least I don't think I did); however, my male villager (he's my alt.) got a fortune that required him to wear a skirt; so for one day, he cross dressed XD.


----------



## Brittnay (Jun 2, 2015)

Personally, I don't, however I have encountered a few players who do and it's not a problem at all.


----------



## MissiNy (Jun 2, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> I personally don't cross-dress much (does a male wearing a Samus outfit count as cross-dressing?), but I don't care if people do it in the game or in real life for that matter. Here's kind of a spin-off question: Does anyone use a character of the opposite gender as their main character?
> 
> Also, ACNL is sexist. It usually costs more to buy a shirt + pants from Able Sister's than it does to buy a dress. It costs a whopping 200k more to buy my masculine royal crown compared to the crown. Being a guy is expensive. In the next AC game I get, I should make my main a female just to save money XD.



My Second towns Mayor is Male. And it is much cheaper being a girl in AC..lol.. Never really thought about it until you brought it up...


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jun 2, 2015)

Technically yes? I mean, I often choose clothes that Mable says are 'boyish and cute', so that must signify something. I just like wearing pants more, both in real life and in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Royce (Jun 2, 2015)

i wear this extremely cute canary shirt which i think is for females, but i just wear it, cuz its cute! and i have wore dresses in dreams before as my mayor has a feminine look. and the dresses cover pants and all, cause hte shirts only cover that and the pants look hideous with the qr, so i just wear a dress! or a raincoat,.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 2, 2015)

I selected no, but that's only because I typically don't like how the pants look and usually choose to wear dresses or skirts.  I like more of the male tops, though, since I think a lot of the feminine shirts are weird too.  So I wear a mix of male and female clothing on my female mayor.  My other characters are dressed up as their gender. 

I don't really care how other people dress.


----------



## mabadpe (Jun 2, 2015)

Ummm... well I guess I am? Just wearing normal jeans and a hoddie in game (even though I'm female) but still wouldnt really consider that cross dressing but just normal dressing  I dont really like the way dresses and skirts look and I absolutely hate the way females run, its super derpy. Really bothers me when I visit dreamtowns and my character runs like a princess, so I usually wear the males clothes there or just borrow a shovel for the time being.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Jun 2, 2015)

The male characters I have don't really cross-dress, but the female character I have does from time to time. I feel like she can rock a kilt pretty well, lol.


----------



## SakuraJD (Jun 2, 2015)

my Main does not, but one of my alternate characters does.

as to the last question... why should anyone care? its a video game.


----------



## Royce (Jun 2, 2015)

SakuraJD said:


> my Main does not, but one of my alternate characters does.
> 
> as to the last question... why should anyone care? its a video game.


No ones really making a fuss about it


----------



## SakuraJD (Jun 2, 2015)

Royce said:


> No ones really making a fuss about it



nah, thats not how i meant it.. i meant in the broader sense; as in if someone actually DID get upset about it, what could possibly be going on in their heads.


----------



## Freya (Jun 2, 2015)

I personally don't, I stick to my gender's clothes because I like them, but I don't have a problem with others who do it. Whatever other people want to do is their business ^ ^


----------



## Bearica (Jun 2, 2015)

Not really. I only really play my mayor characters which are both female and always wear dresses. I'd probably wear pants more on them if the game had better options. Plus I love making cute QR dresses, heh. Shirts are a bit more limited.


----------



## Mycaruba (Jun 2, 2015)

Well the poncho counts as a dress, so maybe?


----------



## Rudy (Jun 2, 2015)

Not often, no. I actually don't find anything special in the dresses (I think pants and shirts look better in-game), but I do wear a heart pin every now and then. :3


----------



## rins (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes, though I don't notice it at all given that they are all just clothes to me lol... Whatever that will look good on my character, I'll dress them with it!


----------



## daMordman (Jun 2, 2015)

As a dude myself, I find some of the female clothes, like tank tops, ribbons, skirts, shoes and the dresses, incredibly cute, so I let my character wear them, and he looks fab as frick. He gives zero darns. I often wear the Gracie dresses or the hairbow wig combined with some male clothing, but honestly it shouldn't matter whats female and whats male, aslong as you're comfy with wearing it c:


----------



## Ursaring (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes, my mayor wears "boyish and cute" items from time to time. As for what other people wear, that's their business, not mine.
How someone acts is more important than how they dress.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jun 2, 2015)

Haha I have a couple of times because girl clothes is cute


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 2, 2015)

I like my character wearing shorts and a T-shirt more than dresses. Same goes in real life.


----------



## IdkMyUser (May 2, 2020)

I don't cross dress but I have a friend who does in new horizons.


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)

i never cross dressed in new leaf but i might in new horizons as some of the male clothing looks kinda nice


----------



## Dhriel (May 2, 2020)

Well, my Main character is female because I love the starting kawaii eyes&pink hair.
And I wear "male clothes", according to their comments, but they are kinda neutral to me.
I don't know. She is the mayor, she is allowed to wear whatever she wants.


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 2, 2020)

I’m a very feminine girl but I like to dress in tuxedos and tailcoats from time to time. I’d love to wear something like that in real life someday, it looks so cool~


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 3, 2020)

Yes for once because my friend asked me to dress like a Hello Kitty lol


----------



## Clock (May 5, 2020)

I only did it once as a male in acnl when I was playing online. Forgot who it was though lol.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 5, 2020)

I play as a girl character but I like to also dress with the "guy clothes" and moustaches and beard items! I wasn't aware that anyone would care tbh, never even crossed my mind to think anyone would care. I have a guy friend who plays a girl character and a girl friend who plays as male. The game has sooo many cute clothes for both genders that I'd be surprised if anyone just stuck to one all the time XD


----------



## Lurrdoc (May 5, 2020)

I'm honestly jealous of how many good looking dress patterns there are. I rarely do, but I do. Wild designers out there.


----------



## my-peculiar-dream (May 5, 2020)

as being transgender, my first town mayor wears clothes / has a hairstyle of the opposite gender. honestly one of my least favourite things about the game is how the characters always point out wearing clothes / having a hairstyle of the opposite gender. 
really makes me dysphoric sometimes, but i luckily have a second town where i created a female mayor right away so i don't have to worry about that!


----------



## katfromaramist (May 5, 2020)

Yeah, if I feel like it! My boyfriend just bought New Leaf so he could play with me and I was surprised (because he is very cis and straight) that he chose to make a female mayor. I think people should wear whatever the hell they want in real life, so of course I feel the same about a video game haha.

Yesterday, my friend who recently got NH (his first AC game) was showing me his shop and found a lovely dress. He said he wished he was a girl character so that he could wear it. I told him he should just buy it anyway and was disappointed when he didn't lol. What's the big deal?


----------



## Gallium (May 5, 2020)

I quite enjoy wearing suits in game  I've always had a more masculine approach to how I dress in real life, so it reflects into my game!


----------



## LadyDestani (May 5, 2020)

No, I typically don't. I will create characters of either gender, but I dress them in clothing that is either unisex or specific to their gender.

I'm not opposed to it, though. As a female, I think women in suits or tuxes look classy, but it's not my personal style. I would never tell anyone how they should dress. If others cross-dress, I'm fine with it.


----------



## skylucario (May 6, 2020)

my-peculiar-dream said:


> as being transgender, my first town mayor wears clothes / has a hairstyle of the opposite gender. honestly one of my least favourite things about the game is how the characters always point out wearing clothes / having a hairstyle of the opposite gender.
> really makes me dysphoric sometimes, but i luckily have a second town where i created a female mayor right away so i don't have to worry about that!


i’m really glad they removed that in NH. 

i have the same issue, *but* i happened to get the one (maybe there were two??) eye style that was shared between genders, so it actually looked like my avatar could’ve been male. yay.


----------



## my-peculiar-dream (May 6, 2020)

skylucario said:


> i’m really glad they removed that in NH.
> 
> i have the same issue, *but* i happened to get the one (maybe there were two??) eye style that was shared between genders, so it actually looked like my avatar could’ve been male. yay.



same!!! i got the blushed ones and i am so glad since they're pretty much one of the only gender neutral ones  but the things like the color of the TPC that everyone can see... like why


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 6, 2020)

I cross dressed in Pocket Camp lol was male, wore skirt


----------



## Yusuke_Star (May 9, 2020)

Nope never! I think it looks weird


----------



## Blueskyy (May 9, 2020)

My character is male but I confess sometimes I try on Gracie dresses in her store. I don’t buy it lol. So no.


----------



## spaceapple (May 9, 2020)

Yeah! I love a lot of the more masculine clothes and shoes (esp the wingtip shoes ).


----------



## AC-Kristin (May 9, 2020)

Nope, not my cup of tee... ain't nothin goin down like that here.


----------



## lyradelphie04 (May 9, 2020)

I guess so? I don't really label boys clothes or girls clothes, I just wear whatever I like from either department and vibe with it!


----------



## Vextro (May 9, 2020)

I'm straight, but I cross dress mainly because I just like the colours and styles of clothes girls have more and look better than casual guy stuff imo.


----------



## Cheallaigh (May 11, 2020)

i grew up with 4 bros and i'm the only girl/middle child... i've been stealing boys/mens clothes(my hubby's now) for decades, don't see why i should stop in a game lol. since you can wear either sex hair/clothes etc... and they're the same model, other than your game name no one would know anyhow, so i don't think it really matters at all. as for the kilt, consider them unisex, i wore one as a highland dancer(irish name for irish mother, scottish father).


----------



## Le Ham (May 11, 2020)

Lol wut who resurrected this thread all the sudden? Just got a like for something I posted 5 years ago wow

If it means anything, I (a straight, cis female) kinda try to play around with the cargo shorts and stuff in NH now that shorts and pants have more than two different lengths/fits as in NL because I like the look they give me. I've always been kind of a tomboy and back in high school (about the time I last posted on this thread, lol) I did wear short men's cargos for a time and they looked fine on me if not _flattering my curves. _Stopped wearing them because that particular pair kept ripping at the pockets, and finding ones short enough to not go down to my knees wasn't worth the effort.

In NL this kinda didn't matter because shorts were only one length so the only difference between them was color. I liked the blue with the stripes for the basketball shorts, I didn't care if Mabel said they were boyish, shorts were shorts and I was gonna wear em. In NH, the gender labels are gone but there are all these different lengths - shorter denim shorts more commonly worn by women, loose fitting knee-length cargo shorts more commonly worn by men. But I could ignore those common perceptions and just try to put a tunic or long shirt with those long shorts to complete the Peppermint Patty look I'm goin' for. I guess that's the beauty of NH.


----------



## Cheallaigh (May 11, 2020)

Yee said:


> - shorter denim shorts more commonly worn by women


may those NEVER be in fashion for men again....


----------



## Onederland (May 11, 2020)

Cheallaigh said:


> may those NEVER be in fashion for men again....



Actually, Prada showed 2" inseam shorts on their Men's Spring Summer 2018 runway, and the guys looked great. The shorts - rendered in nylon, denim, and viscose, were then shot on the cover of several magazines, and quickly started becoming an "it" item for the male fashion "'in-crowd", with Jeff Goldblum even donning a pair of the black ones in his personal wardrobe.

That said, I do think that the fashion world and the masses don't always align, but much in the vein of the _The Devil Wears Prada_ Cerulean Blue speech, shorter inseams for men quickly started appearing in mass market shops like Zara. Albeit, it was not the 2" inseam Prada showed, but there was move towards inseams ranging from 4"-5", which is still considerably shorter than the 7"-9" inseam that most Men's shorts have.


----------



## Cheallaigh (May 11, 2020)

Onederland said:


> Actually, Prada showed 2" inseam shorts on their Men's Spring Summer 2018 runway, and the guys looked great. The shorts - rendered in nylon, denim, and viscose, were then shot on the cover of several magazines, and quickly started becoming an "it" item for the male fashion "'in-crowd", with Jeff Goldblum even donning a pair of the black ones in his personal wardrobe.
> 
> That said, I do think that the fashion world and the masses don't always align, but much in the vein of the _The Devil Wears Prada_ Cerulean Blue speech, shorter inseams for men quickly started appearing in mass market shops like Zara. Albeit, it was not the 2" inseam Prada showed, but there was move towards inseams ranging from 4"-5", which is still considerably shorter than the 7"-9" inseam that most Men's shorts have.


*shudders*....


----------



## peachp1t (May 11, 2020)

no bc clothes arent gendered!!


----------



## Loubelle (May 11, 2020)

I don't, but I see no issue with it c: I change up my style a lot and probably wear male clothing, but my character is a girl and looks like a girl so


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (May 12, 2020)

i cant choose either option cause im nonbinary, i think im probably always and never crossdressing lmaoo. but if ur asking if i dress in all types of clothing then yes!


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

My brother has done it before. Can't remember if his character is still doing it or not now.


----------



## Cash In (May 23, 2020)

I think I did it once out of curiosity, but I stopped after that. Nothing wrong with it, but it's not for me.


----------

